# Excerpts from Markos Vamvakaris' Autobiography



## Earion (Sep 28, 2016)

A present for our new friend Theseus​
When we got back home towards two in the afternoon, first, thorough washing —hair and everything, so as not to dirty the sheets. Next, some good solid food. Whatever there was in the house, beans, chickpeas, broad beans, pasta, dried salt cod, the daily fare. Then, naptime! I was just a kid and I’d be deadbeat. I’d fall on my bed and be out for the count till late afternoon, four or five. Later, we used to get up and go to the _kafeneion _but I didn’t go there so much. I used to go to other places and find pals my own age. Some of them worked in the shipyards and others in the glass works, all kinds of places. We’d sit and chew the fat, talk about girlfriends, this that and the other. It was round this time, when I was working in the coal, that I began to get all lovey-dovey with the girl who became my first wife. I had _her _on my mind.

In Tabouria I used to turn up pretty often at the house of a cousin of mine, Koula Rigoutsou. The girl I was in love with used to sit in the same courtyard. She was Orthodox, from the Peloponnese and she was called Zingoala. I went there a lot, just to see this tigress I wanted to marry later on. We tried hard to keep it secret, so her folks wouldn’t see us. I wasn’t worried about _my _family. They knew I was talking to her. Zingoala was always on the look out for a chance to talk to me on the sly. She’d go out to shop at the food store and I’d be waiting for her at the gate. Sometimes I’d meet her in the street and we’d have a chat. We said all the sweet nothings, ‘Give us a kiss’, ‘I’ll marry you, you’ll be my wife’, and ‘When shall we tie the knot?’ Maybe it’s a true saying, ‘Whoever loves you makes you cry’. We hadn’t got to know each other more than ten days before Zingoala called me ‘Frankish Dog!’

But still, for all the ‘Frankish Dog’, the love was pretty much like a thunderbolt. From the very first days it took hold of us and a year passed without the flame dying down. One day I grabbed her and we ran away. We stole off, ten o’clock at night, and later I took her home. She was a pretty, spirited girl, dark, lovely eyes and a beauty.

*I Married Young*

Fool that I was I married young
A sultry babe with a saucy tongue.

The wedding had just every sort 
Of swank, like waiting in a court

To hear the sentence, ‘Married man, 
Carry the load and carry the can’.

I took my wife, I paid the bill,
We took our stuff, went home to chill.

Woke next morning sweet and dozy, 
Billing and cooing, very cosy.

She didn’t let me leave our home.
Chained by the nose I couldn’t roam.

I broke a cudgel on her nut
And I’m still running from that hut.


*Μικρός* *αρραβωνιάστηκα*

Μικρός αρραβωνιάστηκα
κορόιδο που πιάστηκα
και πήρα μια μπεμπέκα 
μαγκιόρα για γυναίκα.

Στο γάμο μάγκα να ’σουνα 
να δεις καλαμπαλίκι 
σαν να ’μουνα υπόδικος 
και περιμένω δίκη.

Και βγήκε η απόφαση 
πως είμαι παντρεμένος
να κουβαλώ καθημερνώς 
σαν γάιδαρος στρωμένος

Επήρα τη γυναίκα μου 
παίρνω το μπουγιουρντί μου 
τα σέα μου τα μέα μου 
και βουρ για το τσαρδί μου.

Την άλλη μέρα ξύπνησα
τότε να δεις μεράκια 
αφού δεν είχαμε ψιλή 
αυτή ’θελε χαδάκια.

Να φύγω και να κουνηθώ 
δε μ’ άφηνε απ’ το σπίτι 
κι ένα χαλκά από σίδερο 
μου κόλλησε στη μύτη.

Παίρνω ένα ξύλο από οξυά 
κι απάνω της το σπάω,
της ρίχνω ξύλο αλύπητο 
φεύγω κι ακόμα πάω.







.......................................................................................

Time flew by when we were stoned and we’d all get home late at night even with work the next morning. When I got home late all stoned on hashish I used to creep in very quietly so as not to wake my father. I was ashamed and I didn’t want to look him in the eye where I’d see all the pain he felt for me. He had the both of us on his hands too, me and my wife! He was eaten up with grief at my plunge into low life, and my mother, poor soul, who always wanted what was good for me, did a whole lot of complaining. I didn’t listen at all. She was in trouble with my father. They had rows about me and whose fault it was. The two younger brothers followed my example. One, Leonardhos, went nuts at the age of seventeen from hashish. He lived on as a total head case and died of hunger in the war. The other, Frangiskos, drank wine and turned into a scary guy who pulled knives. He ended up murdering somebody and went to prison.

So, like I said, after I’d been swept off course into this seedy life, I began to go through the bad experiences that went with it. One day they caught me in Sotirakis’ _tekes _along with five others. They put the _arghile, _the straws and the hashish into my hands and brought me in handcuffs with the others, along the quayside of Piraeus and Zea to the police station in Retsina Street. Beatings, kickings and the next day off to the magistrates’ court. Then two or three days in the clink and as many times as they caught us it was the same again. For me this adventure marked a turning point, the first night in a cell, fingerprints, magistrates’ court and all that.


*Fix* *it* *Stavros**

 Κάν’ τονε Σταύρο*

Fix it, Stavros, fix it up 
Light the flame and cook it up. 

_Κάν’ τονε, Σταύρο, κάν’ τονε__
Βάλ’ τον φωτιά και κάφ’ τονε._

Pass to Nikos crazy guy 
 Make the carpenter fly high. 

_Δώσε του Νίκου του τρελού
του μάστορα του ξυλουργού._

Smoke it, Yannis, make it hiss, 
You’re the manghes’ _teketzis_. 

_Τράβα βρε Γιάννη αραμπατζή,
__Που ’σαι μαγκιόρος τεκετζής._

There to Nikolakis give some 
 So he’ll stop us all being glum. 

_Δώσε του Νικολάκη μας
να βγάλει το μεράκι μας._

Let our Batis take a drag 
 our hellraiser, our old lag. 

_Τζούρα δώσε του Μπάτη μας,
του μόρτη, του μπερμπάντη μας.
_






....................................................................................

It wasn’t just that the _bouzouki _was the only thing that had the power to sweeten my miserable life but also I was remembering that time when the _bouzouki _was being hounded. I told you they were chasing us in the _tekedhes. _They were giving us a hard time and they didn’t want to hear about the _bouzouki _in any shape or form. But from that time onwards it was unstoppable. It had such power it went all over the place, even to the place where it’s at today. The other song was _Osoi Echoune Polla Lefta, _(recorded in 1936):


*Those Monied Guys*

Those monied guys I wish I knew 
What the hell it is they do 
With their money when they die. 
Are they still loaded, —hey aman aman, 
When up they fly?

The small change in my pocket,
I never put it by.
And all my sorrows melt away, —hey aman aman,
Only when I’m stoned and high.

In the other place
You cannot spend or show it.
Here on earth it saves your face—hey aman aman,
But what they don’t know’s how to blow it.


*Όσοι έχουνε πολλά λεφτά*

Όσοι έχουνε πολλά λεφτά 
να ’ξερα τι τα κάνουν 
άραγε σαν πεθάνουνε—βρ’ αμάν αμάν, 
μαζί τους θα τα πάρουν.

Εγώ ψιλή στην τσέπη μου
ποτές δεν αποτάζω
κι όλα τα ντέρτια μου περνούν—βρ’ αμάν αμάν
μόνο σαν μαστουριάζω.

Αφού στον άλλο το ντουνιά
λεφτά δε θα περνάνε
τα ’χουν και τα θυμιάζουνε—βρ’ αμάν αμάν,
δεν ξέρουν να τα φάνε.








_Markos Vamvakaris: the man and the bouzouki: autobiography_. Εdited and translated by Noonie Minogue, Greek text complied by Angeliki Vellou-Keil. London Greeklines, 2015.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2016)

Εξαιρετικό, Εάριε!
Ας βάλω κι εγώ δυο ασματάκια του Μάρκου που μου αρέσουν. 

Το πρώτο είναι η κλασική Φραγκοσυριανή, ένας μίνι τουριστικός οδηγός της Σύρου:









Μια φούντωση μια φλόγα|There's a burning ache
έχω μέσα στην καρδιά | in my heart
λες και μάγια μού 'χεις κάνει | as if you had cast a spell on me
Φραγκοσυριανή γλυκιά | you sweet Catholic girl


Θά 'ρθω να σε ανταμώσω | I will come meet you
πάλι στην ακρογιαλιά | once again by the sea
θά 'θελα να με χορτάσεις | I would like you to fill me
όλο χάδια και φιλιά | with kisses and caresses


Θα σε πάρω να γυρίσω |I will take you for a ride
Φοίνικα*
,
Παρακοπή
| to Finikas, to Parakopi
Γαλησσά
και
Ντελαγράτσα**
| to Galissas and to Delagratsa
και ας μού 'ρθει συγκοπή|Even if I have a heart attack


Στο Πατέλι, στο Νιχώρι|In Pateli, in Nihori
φίνα στην
Αληθινή***
|a good time in Alithin
και στο
Πισκοπιό 
ρομάντζα| and romancing all around Piskopio
γλυκιά μου Φραγκοσυριανή|My sweet Catholic girl
Για κάποια από τα χωριά δεν βρήκα αντιπροσωπευτικές φωτογραφίες.


Edit: As per Daeman's request (:twit:) I translated the lyrics; note that I translate *Φραγκοσυριανός *as Catholic, because Eastern Orthodox locals use (or rather used) it to refer to Syros natives (who are of Venetian descent and thus Catholics). 
__________________
*Όπου υπάρχει και η ομώνυμη γνωστή στους φαν ομάδα βόλει.
**Σήμερα γνωστή και ως _Ποσειδωνία_, ένα από τα ωραιότερα χωριά που θα δείτε ποτέ. Είναι γεμάτο με παλιά παραθεριστικά αρχοντικά των μεγαλοαστών που ζούσαν και δραστηριοποιούνταν στη Σύρο και είναι πραγματικά πολύ όμορφο.
***Αν δείτε στις φωτογραφίες να γράφει _Μήτσος_, μην απορήσετε. Αν τύχει και πάτε στη Σύρο, μην και δεν πάτε :) (ταβέρνα, πολύ ωραίο φαγητό, πολύ ωραία θέα. Μάλιστα, επειδή κάποτε η ταβέρνα λεγόταν «Αληθινή», εγώ άκουγα κάποτε το τραγούδι ως «...στο Πατέλι, στο Νιχώρι/*πείνα* στην Αληθινή...» )


----------



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2016)

Χαράματα η ώρα τρεις.







Χαράματα η ώρα τρεις| At the crack of dawn, at three o'clock
θα ΄ρθω να σε ξυπνήσω| I will come to wake you up
κρυφά από τη μάνα σου να σε χαρώ|Unbeknownst to your mother, please
να βγείς να σου μιλήσω|come out so that I can talk to you


Δε θα μας δει άλλος κανείς|No one else will see us
μόνο το φεγγαράκι|only the little moon
έβγα στο παραθύρι σου να σε χαρώ|please, please come to your window
και δως μου ένα φιλάκι| and give me a kiss


Την μυστική αγάπη μας|our secret love
κρυφά να την κρατήσεις|keep it hidden
χίλια που να σου τάξουνε να σε χαρώ| even if they promise you a thousand rewards, I beg of you
να μην την μαρτυρήσεις|don't give it away


----------



## Marinos (Sep 29, 2016)

Να βάλω λοιπόν κι εγώ δυο αγαπημένα μου, όχι πολύ γνωστά (για να μη θαρρείτε πως ακούω μόνο Μεσιάν και Σαίνμπεργκ!):

*Κλωστηρού *





Πότε μες τα κίτρινα ντυμένη σε κοιτάζω
το λυγερό σου το κορμί κάθουμαι και θαυμάζω
που μέρα νύχτα δε βγαίνεις απ’ το νου μου Ι
αχ μαυρομάτα μου τσαχπίνα κλωστηρού μου 

Κόκκινα σαν βάλεις αδελφούλα
πως ήθελα να σ’ έβρισκα μέρος που να `χει ζούλα
μπλε όταν φορέσεις πως μ’ αρέσεις 
και τη καρδιά μου κλωστηρού μου έχεις κλέψει 

Πότε μες τα κίτρινα ντυμένη σε κοιτάζω
το λυγερό σου το κορμί κάθομαι και θαυμάζω
που μέρα νύχτα δε βγαίνεις απ’ το νου μου Ι 
αχ μαυρομάτα μου τσαχπίνα κλωστηρού μου 

Κόκκινα σαν βάλεις αδελφούλα
πως ήθελα να σ’ έβρισκα μέρος που να `χει ζούλα
μπλε όταν φορέσεις πως μ’ αρέσεις 
και τη καρδιά μου κλωστηρού μου έχεις κλέψει

*Καραβοτσακίσματα*






Βάσανα πίκρες φαρμάκια καραβοτσακίσματα ω!
σαν το βράχο που τον δέρνουν της θάλασσας τα κύματα
σαν το βράχο που τον δέρνουν της θάλασσας τα κύματα
βάσανα πίκρες φαρμάκια καραβοτσακίσματα

Τι φταίω και με παιδεύεις
αχ τι γυρεύεις κι αλλον λατρεύεις
δε μ'αγαπάς αχ πές μου το
γιατ' είμαι μόρτης φουκαράς
θα σβήσω πια δε θα ζήσω
δε θ'αγαπήσω, θα λησμονήσω
στα καραβοτσακίσματά μου μη γελάς

Μεσ στο σπίτι μου για σένα όλοι με μαλώνουνέ ω!
λένε ζόρικες κουβέντες που με φαρμακώνουνε
λένε ζόρικες κουβέντες που με φαρμακώνουνε
μεσ στο σπίτι μου για σένα όλοι με μαλώνουνε

Τι φταίω και με παιδεύεις
αχ τι γυρεύεις κι αλλον λατρεύεις
δε μ'αγαπάς αχ πές μου το
γιατ' είμαι μόρτης φουκαράς
θα σβήσω πια δε θα ζήσω
δε θ'αγαπήσω, θα λησμονήσω
στα καραβοτσακίσματά μου μη γελάς


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2016)

...
Ξέχασα να σας πω ότι όποιος βάζει τραγούδι με τους στίχους στα ελληνικά, πρέπει να τους μεταφράσει κιόλας στ' αγγλικά. :devil:







Όσοι γινούν πρωθυπουργοί όλοι τους θα πεθάνουν
τους κυνηγάει ο λαός απ’ τα καλά που κάνουν

Βάζω 'ποψηφιότητα πρωθυπουργός να γίνω
να κάθουμαι τεμπέλικα να τρώω και να πίνω
Να κάθουμαι τεμπέλικα να τρώω και να πίνω
Βάζ' υποψηφιότητα πρωθυπουργός να γίνω

Και ν’ ανεβαίνω στη Βουλή εγώ να τους διατάζω
να τους πατώ τον αργιλέ και να τους μαστουριάζω







Μ’ έστελν’ η μανούλα μου σχολειό μου να πηγαίνω
κι εγώ τραβούσα στο βουνό με μάγκες να φουμέρνω

Με μάλωνε ο δάσκαλος τα γράμματα να μάθω
κι εγώ από τη μαστούρα μου δεν έβλεπα να γράφω

Μη με βαράς, κυρ δάσκαλε, και μη μου κάνεις κόλπα
και δε μαθαίνω γράμματα, πόσες φορές σου το 'πα

Ετσάκωνε το χάρακα κι όλο με κοπανούσε
Με μαύριζ’ από τις ξυλιές κι ύστερα μ’ αμολούσε

Μ’ έστελν’ η μανούλα μου σχολειό για να πηγαίνω
κι εγώ τραβούσα στο βουνό με μάγκες να φουμέρνω


----------



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2016)

Δαιμάνε, μου έκλεψες την ευκαιρία μου να κάνω το πολιτικό σχόλιο της ημέρας! :twit:


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Δαιμάνε, μου έκλεψες την ευκαιρία μου να κάνω το πολιτικό σχόλιο της ημέρας! :twit:



Κάν' το σαν τον Μάρκο, κάν' το με τον Μάρκο. Ο Μάρκος λέει «όσοι γινούν». 

Κάν' το όπως ο Μανούσος.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 29, 2016)

I now have the first chance to look at my gift: I am afraid that Thursday is grandchildren sitting. There is no time to look properly at Lexilogia. The poems are amazing. I shall let you know fully when I have spent much more time at reading the whole piece or set of pieces. A quick question for all colleagues:-
όμορφο.
***Αν δείτε στις φωτογραφίες να γράφει Μήτσος, μην απορήσετε. Αν τύχει και πάτε στη Σύρο, μην και δεν πάτε (ταβέρνα, πολύ ωραίο φαγητό, πολύ ωραία θέα. Μάλιστα, επειδή κάποτε η ταβέρνα λεγόταν «Αληθινή», εγώ άκουγα κάποτε το τραγούδι ως «...στο Πατέλι, στο Νιχώρι/πείνα στην Αληθινή...» )
Who is Mitsos here? The mannerless, unpolished, Mr 'horribly typical'? Or is it someone else? What does μην και δεν πάτε mean? A double negative? 'Don't not go' meaning 'you must go'?


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ...What does μην και δεν πάτε mean? A double negative? 'Don't not go' meaning 'you must go'?



Don't even think about not going to... / Don't you dare not to go... (to not go?)

—Double negatives are very common in Greek for a negation, with... _quite a few _examples. And double positives, too.
—Yeah, right.

As for the rest, the writer is the best explainer, and I'm no spoiler.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 30, 2016)

Palavra said:


> φίνα στην Αληθινή***|a good time in Alithini



The three stars go here. Alithini is a village in Syros; if you click on the link I provided, you'll see various pictures with a view. You'll also see a sign that reads "Mitsos". In case you wonder what Mitsos is doing there, I explained: it's a tavern, with good food and a great view. Many years ago, the tavern was named "Alithini", like the village, so when I heard this song by Markos, instead of "φίνα" στην Αληθινή (=_a great time_, in this case), I was hearing "πείνα" στην Αληθινή, hunger, for obvious reasons (maybe not so obvious, so I'd best explain: I'm a glutton )

Daeman explained the rest very well :)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 30, 2016)

I would also like to add that I don't agree with the translation of *Φράγκος/Φραγκοσυριανός* as _*Frankish*_ in this case. As I said above, this word in Syros only means "Catholic" - and I'm not sure that it is that much used nowadays by the younger generations. It also is slightly derogatory now, as people usually don't see why they need to define someone only by their religion.

As I also said above, due to the Venetian occupation of Syros in the 13th century, the Catholic population is the native population; the Greek Orthodox community was comprised by migrants, the first wave of whom arrived after the destruction of Chios and the second was attracted by the great economic and cultural development experienced in the island and not seen anywhere else in Greece -not even in Athens- which was unfortunately halted during the depression of the Interwar Period and finally ended by the Second World War.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 30, 2016)

Theseus said:


> What does μην και δεν πάτε mean? A double negative? 'Don't not go' meaning 'you must go'?





daeman said:


> Don't even think about not going to... / Don't you dare not to go... (to not go?)



Derived, I believe, from the more explicit Μην τυχόν και δεν πάτε.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 30, 2016)

*Μήτσος*

Thanks for elucidation on the double negative. Αnd what does αν δείτε στις φωτογραφίες να γράφει Μήτσος mean? I can't make sense of it. Thanks.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 30, 2016)

Palavra said:


> φίνα στην Αληθινή***|a good time in Alithini


Theseus, click on the link on the word Αληθινή above. It should appear dark red on your screen.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2016)

Theseus said:


> Thanks for elucidation on the double negative. Αnd what does αν δείτε στις φωτογραφίες να γράφει Μήτσος mean? I can't make sense of it. Thanks.


If you see on any of the photos the sign «Μήτσος»...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 30, 2016)

Oh, dear lord, you guys, I'm dreaming of stuffed calamari and lambchops and its all your fault!


----------



## Theseus (Sep 30, 2016)

I was puzzled by the singular verb γράφει. Is Μήτσος its subject?


----------



## Marinos (Sep 30, 2016)

This is an interesting point! Some transitive verbs such as γράφει, λέει can have an intransitive and impersonal meaning. Thus, στις φωτογραφίες γράφει Μήτσος = in the pictures one reads "Mitsos"/it is written: "Mitsos".


----------



## Palavra (Sep 30, 2016)

Στις φωτογραφίες γράφει «Μήτσος». No, it is not a subject, it's an object. «Γράφει» is an impersonal construction. You might say, for instance, «Μπορείς να μου πεις τι γράφει εδώ γιατί δεν φοράω τα γυαλιά μου;»


----------



## Marinos (Sep 30, 2016)

Τι γράφει από πάνω;


----------



## Theseus (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks! Believe it or not, I haven't encountered this impersonal usage before. :angry:


----------



## Palavra (Sep 30, 2016)

:twit: :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2016)

τι γράφει = τι είναι γραμμένο


----------



## Theseus (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks to all, especially for this generous present from Earion. Is it possible to have all the autobiographical stuff on this thread translated into Greek? I gain a great deal from comparing parallel texts/bilingual texts. I love what has been said about him in English reviews:- 'Markos Vamvakaris is the undisputed Patriarch of Rebetiko. Out of the lowlife of the port, the brothels and hashish dens, the man and the bouzouki trod an unlikely path from disgrace to glory.' I have loved Rebetiko since I stumbled on it by accident when I first came upon the word αμάν. The translations of the lyrics are also amazing. Thanks again!


----------



## Palavra (Oct 1, 2016)

The English text is a translation from Greek, from his autobiography.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 1, 2016)

Sorry, I knew that -- 'it was compiled in 1972 by Angeliki Vellou Keil from dictated material and recorded interviews with Markos in the last years of his life. And the English translation is by Noonie Minogue'. I failed to make clear what I wanted. Please is it possible to have the Greek original of these passages to compare original to the translation.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 1, 2016)

Are we going to have the translations into English of the songs with only the Greek text? I for one would be grateful.


----------



## Earion (Oct 1, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ... an unlikely path from disgrace to glory



Simply not true, dear Theseus. Not “to glory”. Markos’s star waned as new generations of rebetiko composers rose, and he would have died completely forgotten, were it not for a company of young rebetiko enthusiasts in the mid-sixties who sought him after and brought him again to the fore. His bitter complaint was precisely that he ended his life paling into insignificance while others were enriching themselves on his songs. He died in 1972. Glory came posthumously.


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2016)

Earion said:


> Simply not true, dear Theseus. Not “to glory”. Markos’s star waned as new generations of rebetiko composers rose, and he would have died completely forgotten, were it not for a company of young rebetiko enthusiasts in the mid-sixties who sought him after and brought him again to the fore. His bitter complaint was precisely that he ended his life paling into insignificance while others were enriching themselves on his songs. He died in 1972. Glory came posthumously.



True for many other rembetes, too, as well as many bluesmen. Such is the fate of musicians with more soul than pockets.








Όλοι οι ρεμπέτες του ντουνιά | All the rembetes in the world
εμένα μ' αγαπούνε | they all do love me truly 
μόλις θα μ' αντικρίσουνε | as soon as they set eyes on me
θυσία θα γινούνε | they'll give their all just for me
|
Όσοι δε με γνωρίζουνε | The people who don't know me still
τώρα θα με γνωρίσουν | now comes the time they'll know me
εγώ κάνω την τσάρκα μου | I'm rambling anywhere I want
κι ας με καλαμπουρίζουν | and let them all just mock me
Γεια σου, ρε Μάρκο πασά μου
|
Και γω φτωχός γεννήθηκα | I too was born in poverty
στον κόσμο έχω γυρίσει | the world I've travelled nearly
μέσα απ' τα φύλλα της καρδιάς | deep in the heart of hearts of mine
εγώ έχω μαρτυρήσει | I've also suffered dearly
|
Όλοι οι κουτσαβάκηδες | And all the tough guys in the world
που ζούνε στο κουρμπέτι | who in the streets are roaming
κι αυτοί μες στην καρδούλα τους | they too have deep inside their hearts
έχουν μεγάλο ντέρτι | the blues and wistful longing
Sing it.




Theseus said:


> Are we going to have the translations into English of the songs with only the Greek text? I for one would be grateful.



Patience, Theseus. Because when it comes to lyrics, I for one hate to settle for a translation that can't be sung just like the original. But this one took the better part of an hour, and time is a mean old bastard, always pressing.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks for the correction by Earion & the true observation by Daeman. The songs on the forum were classics. I have a small book on the Rembetes, which is very good but clearly sketchy.


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2016)

Earion said:


> ... Markos’s star waned as new generations of rebetiko composers rose, and he would have died completely forgotten, were it not for a company of young rebetiko enthusiasts in the mid-sixties who sought him after and brought him again to the fore. ...



Μ' αρέσουν οι καρδιές σαν τη δική μου (_I like hearts like mine_)






Ντοκιμαντέρ για τον Μάρκο Βαμβακάρη, βασισμένο τόσο στην ηχογραφημένη συνέντευξη που έδωσε ο ίδιος στην Αγγελική Καλαμαρά, όσο και στις μαρτυρίες των συγγενών και των ανθρώπων που έζησαν κοντά του και δούλεψαν μαζί του.


For Theseus, the same with subtitles in English and translations of song lyrics:






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4mtSvbWO4Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jplJcTUUIM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38CU_anfWSE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MnuSLi6EdM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7ZG3JLbFXA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvA0Lfk1rfE


I'll be coming round to meet you
once again by the seaside
I want you to satisfy me
with your songs that still abide


----------



## Theseus (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks, Daeman. Very, very useful to have subtitles on all these links. I need it!


----------



## Earion (Oct 3, 2016)

*1*

Όταν γυρνούσαμε στο σπίτι κατά τις δύο, πρώτα πλύσιμο καλά, να μη λερώσουμε τα σεντόνια. Έλουζες το κεφάλι σου, όλα. Φαγί γερό, ό,τι υπήρχε μες στο σπίτι, φασόλια, ρεβίθια, κουκιά, μακαρόνια, μπακαλιάρο. Το καθημερινό. Μετά ξάπλα. Κούραση. Εγώ, που ήμουνα παιδάκι, κουραζόμουνα. Έπεφτα και κοιμόμουνα μέχρι το βράδυ στις τέσσερις πέντε η ώρα. Μετά σηκωνόμαστε και πηγαίναμε στο καφενείο. Βέβαια εγώ δεν πήγαινα στο καφενείο και τόσο. Πήγαινα κάπου αλλού εγώ κι έβρισκα κάτι φιλαράκια στα χρόνια μου, καθόμαστε συζητάγαμε διάφορα πράγματα. Άλλος έλεγε για το κορίτσι του, άλλος έλεγε για έτσι, άλλος αλλιώς.
Εγώ τότες στο κάρβουνο που δούλευα άρχισα και τα ’ψηνα μ’ αυτή την πρώτη την γυναίκα που πήρα. Εγώ αυτήν είχα στο νου μου.

Εκεί στα Ταμπούρια επήγαινα και άραζα ταχτικά στο σπίτι μιας εξαδέρφης μου Κούλας Ρηγούτσου, και στην ίδια αυλή καθόταν η κοπέλα που αγάπησα. Αυτή ήταν ορθόδοξος, καταγόταν από την Πελοπόννησο και λεγόταν Ζιγκοάλα. Αυτού άραζα το λοιπόν κι έβλεπα αυτήνε, το λεοντάρι που ήθελα να πάρω αργότερα. 
Όλο κρυφά πολεμάγαμε. Να μην την δούνε οι δικοί της, η μάνα της, ο πατέρας της, τ’ αδέλφια της. Εμένα οι δικοί μου δε μ’ ένοιαζε. Το ξέρανε που της μίλαγα. Κι αυτή περίμενε με παντοίους τρόπους να με βρει ζούλα να μου μιλήσει. Έβγαινε όξω να ψωνίσει στο μπακάλικο. Την περίμενα εγώ στην πόρτα, καμιά φορά έβγαινα και όξω, πήγαινα στο δρόμο που θα ’ρχότανε, την έβρισκα και μιλάγαμε. Και λέγαμε τέλος πάντων, έτσι και έτσι και ξέρω ’γω τι, να τη φιλήσω, κι ότι «θα σε πάρω να σε κάνω γυναίκα μου» και «πότε θα γίνει αυτή η δουλειά». Ίσως να ’ναι σωστή η παροιμία που λέει ότι όποιος σ’ αγαπάει σε κάνει και κλαις. Δεν είχαμε γνωριστεί δέκα μέρες και η Ζιγκοάλα με είπε Φραγκόσκυλο.
Όμως μ’ όλο το Φραγκόσκυλο ο έρωτας ήταν κεραυνοβόλος σχεδόν. Απ’ τις πρώτες μέρες επιάστηκε και ένας χρόνος πέρασε χωρίς να μικρύνει η φλόγα. Μια μέρα την άρπαξα κι έφυγα. Κλεφτήκαμε στις δέκα η ώρα το βράδυ και την πήγα στο σπίτι μου.
Ήταν όμορφη, σπαθάτη γυναίκα, μελαχρινή, όμορφα μάτια κι όλα όμορφα.



*2*

Πέρναγε ο καιρός με τη μαστούρα και αργά ο καθένας πήγαινε για το σπίτι του, και το πρωί πάλι στη δουλειά. Όταν πήγαινα αργά στο σπίτι μεθυσμένος απ’ το χασίσι, έμπαινα σιγά σιγά στη ζούλα, για να μη ξυπνήσω τον πατέρα μου, γιατί τονε ντρεπόμουνα. Ένιωθα ότι δεν ήθελα να τον κοιτάξω στα μάτια του, που δείχνανε όλο τον πόνο του για μένα. Δεν φτάνει που είχε τη φροντίδα τη δικιά μου, αλλά ήταν υποχρεωμένος να ζει και τη γυναίκα μου.

Εν τω μεταξύ ο πατέρας μου, που τον έτρωγε το μεράκι για το κατρακύλισμά μου, και η μάνα μου η κακομοίρα, που ήθελε πάντα το καλό μου, όλο γκρίνιαζαν. Εγώ δεν άκουγα τίποτες. Έβρισκε η μάνα μου το μπελά της από τον πατέρα μου, γινόταν καβγάδες για μένα, ποιος φταίει. Τα δύο μικρότερα αδέρφια μου ακολούθησαν το παράδειγμά μου. Ο ένας, ο Λινάρδος, τρελάθηκε απ’ το χασίσι, στα δεκαεφτά του χρόνια. Έζησε τρελός και πέθανε το Σαράντα από πείνα. Ο άλλος, ο Φραντζέσκος, έπινε κρασί κι απόχτησε ένα χαρακτήρα ανθρώπου επικίνδυνου. Μαχαίρια τραβούσε, και φόνο έκανε στο τέλος και φυλακή επήγε.

Αφού, όπως σας είπα, είχα παρασυρθεί στην αλητεία, άρχισα να ζω κι όλες τις κακοπάθειές της. Και μια μέρα με τσακώνουνε μέσα στον τεκέ του Σωτηράκη με πέντε άλλους και μου δίνουνε τον αργιλέ και τα καλάμια και τα χασίσια και τα τουμπεκιά στα χέρια, και δεμένον με περνούσαν μαζί με τους άλλους απ’ την παραλία του Πειραιώς, της Ζέας, και μας πηγαίνανε για το Τρίτο, που ήταν στην οδό Ρετσίνα. Κάτι ξυλιές, κάτι κλοτσιές, και την άλλη μέρα για το πλημμελειοδικείο. Τότε μας έδινε δυο τρεις μέρες κράτηση, και όσες φορές κι αν μας πιάνανε το ίδιο.
Για μένα είναι σταθμός όμως αυτή η περιπέτεια. Για πρώτη φορά κρατητήρια, δικαστήρια, αποτυπώματα.


*3*

Όχι μόνο το καημένο το μπουζούκι μου είχε τη δύναμη να μου γλυκάνει τη ζωή αλλά θυμόμουνα τον καιρό εκείνο που είχε κατατρεγμό μεγάλο το μπουζούκι. Σας είπα ότι μας κυνηγάγανε στους τεκέδες και μας τραβάγανε, και το μπουζούκι δε θέλανε να το ξέρουνε με κανένα τρόπο. Αλλά είχε τέτοια μεγάλη δύναμη από τότες, που εισχώρησε σε όλα, και μέχρι πού έχει φθάσει σήμερα. Και το άλλο τραγούδι λέει:


----------



## Theseus (Oct 3, 2016)

There is so much to thank colleagues for: Daeman's translation (it takes me many more hours than you but then his standards are very high!) & the huge effort on my behalf that Earion has made in supplying the original of Vamvakaris's. I am greatly indebted to you both as to all who have helped me here. It is a worthy gift indeed.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 10, 2016)

Λοιπόν, άκουσα χθες στο ραδιόφωνο ένα τραγούδι του Μάρκου για δυνατούς λύτες, και το φέρνω εδώ για τον Θησέα που του αρέσουν κάτι τέτοια. And since I'm far from sure about the translation of some parts, please don't refrain from contributing!




Πρέπει να ξέρεις μηχανή να κόψεις μαύρα μάτια|You must know lots of tricks to overcome black eyes
Γιατί σαν σε κοιτάζουνε, σε κάνουνε κομμάτια.|because when they look at you, they tear you to pieces
Να 'σαι κουρνάζος κι έξυπνος κι όλο με ζοριλίκι|You must be cunning and smart and very tough
Για μαύρα μάτια ζόρικα να 'χεις το νταηλίκι.|save your tough side for those fierce black eyes
Να 'χεις καρδιά να 'ναι βουνό, σπαθιά να τη χτυπούνε|your heart must be like a mountain, withstand the blows of swords
Γιατί είναι μάτια έξυπνα και την καρδιά τρυπούνε.|because the eyes are clever and they pierce your heart
Να 'σαι στην τρίχα στο σεβντά να μη σε μαραζώσουν|you must be on the top of your game so that they won't make you wither with love
Να μη σε νταλγκαδιάσουνε και το κορμί σου λιώσουν|so that they won't fill you with yearning and melt your body


----------



## Theseus (Oct 10, 2016)

Gosh, thanks, Παλ Αύρα ! From the day Earion gave me this present about Markos, all that I hear of him & his songs have made me an adoring fan. I'll look over the text & see if I can submit suggestions but that is like a little boy (εγώ) peeing on a great woman's statue (τ'άγαλμα είναι το δικό σας).


----------



## Palavra (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks for the compliment :) However, it's the Greek text I'm actually unsure about, as it's old slang and I'm not certain I have understood all of it correctly. There are wrong interpretations of its meaning everywhere on the Internet. For example, in a riders' forum, people misinterpret the word "μηχανή" which is a dated colloquial term for _ploy, machination_, for "motorbike" :) Moreover, I'm fairly sure that Markos is using some normal slang in his own manner; for example, I believe that he uses the expression «(είμαι) στην τρίχα» -which means "to look one's best"- to mean "be on your toes".


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2016)

Palavra said:


> ... Moreover, I'm fairly sure that Markos is using some normal slang in his own manner; for example, I believe that he uses the expression «(είμαι) στην τρίχα» -which means "to look one's best"- to mean "be on your toes".



I think so, too. In top shape and on one's toes, to avoid being ensnared. On top of one's game as you've finely put it, to be on top of this game.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2016)

daeman said:


> I think so, too. In top shape and on one's toes, to avoid being ensnared. On top of one's game as you've finely put it...


Αυτό που λέμε σήμερα «είμαι στην τσίτα».


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό που λέμε σήμερα «είμαι στην τσίτα».



Ναι, και στην τσίτα και στην τρίχα μαζί. Και ικανός και σε εγρήγορση.

«Μελαχρινέ μου έρωτα, παράξενε σεβντά μου
δεν κάνει και κατέχω το να σ' έχω στην καρδιά μου»

«Από βαθιά μελαχρινές προέρχοντ' οι πληγές μου
γιατί εγώ με τσι ξανθές δεν έμπλεξα ποτές μου»


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2016)

Theseus said:


> Gosh, thanks, Παλ Αύρα! ... but that is like a little boy (εγώ) peeing on a great woman's statue (τ'άγαλμα είναι το δικό σας).



Not without precedent in Lexi, to be sure:



Themis said:


> Εφτά 'ταν οι υπέροχοι, εφτά κι οι σαμουράι
> Εφτά-εφτά τα ντοκτορά ο Δόκτωρ μασουλάει.
> Εφτά λεν και τα θαύματα, μα γω τόσα δεν τα 'βρα
> Οχτώ τα διπλομέτρησα, τ' όγδοο ...
> ...





daeman said:


> ...
> Seven veils she rips to reveal the truth
> Seven zillion graces and unending youth
> Adorn her posts in Lexi - lucky I'm her pal -
> ...





Themis said:


> Είναι θωθτό να παινέθουμε, να υμνήθουμε, να δοκθολογήθουμε με όλεθ μαθ τιθ δυνάμειθ. Δεν είναι δα όποια κι όποια η επτακιθχιλιάθαθα.





daeman said:


> Theven million lawyerth thitting at her feet
> To look up not daring letht her eyeth they meet
> From her mouth ecthpecting definitionth true
> When it cometh to contractth the'th one of a few...
> ...



The'th into lyricth now. Alath, poor uth! We're gonna eat her dutht! 
Ith it tho bad that I thometimeth endthoy peeing on pedethtalth?


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2016)

daeman said:


> ...
> Το πορτοφόλι - Μάρκος Βαμβακάρης





Palavra said:


> *Το πορτοφόλι, Μάρκος Βαμβακάρης.*
> 
> [video=not available anymore]...[/video]
> 
> ...



.....


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2016)

...
Αντιλαλούν οι φυλακές






Αντιλαλούν οι φυλακές
τ’ Ανάπλι κι ο Γεντί Κουλές
Αντιλαλούν τα σήμαντρα
Συγγρού και Παραπήγματα

Αν είσαι μάνα και πονείς
έλα μια μέρα να με δεις
Έλα πριν με δικάσουνε
κλάψε να μ’ απαλλάξουνε


----------

